# Metal firewood racks... who buys them?



## derecskey (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anybody actually buy those 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 etc storage racks made out of metal with a cover, like these here? http://www.spitjack.com/page/SJ/PROD/LOGSPLIT/LOGRACK-WH-144

I mean, honestly, $249 for something that doesn't even store a cord?  The idea of burning wood, for most folks, is a matter of saving money first and foremost.  Everything else is just a perk.

I would have to think anybody buying these is a recreational burner.  Anyone here buy them? Anyone ever even seen one in someone's yard?


----------



## FrankMA (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw those and thought the same thing. I went and bought some 2 x 6's and built my own racks - 1'8" wide x 5' high x 12' long. They hold about 3/4 of a cord and are very strong. I built them from a set of drawings I found on-line. Much less expensive and I'll bet will last a whole bunch longer.

I did see racks similar to those from a company that sells split and _kiln dried_ wood. They deliver about a 1/2 cord in the rack (all stacked) for the whopping sum of $ 325.00. Subsequent orders are _*only*_ $ 275.00 thereafter - WOW what a bargain!


----------



## Jeb1heat (Oct 29, 2008)

d key,

I looked at metal racks made by Woodhaven. Nice looking with cover system that slides down the four corner posts as wood is depleted. I did not buy however, just too much $$$ for what I was trying to accomplish - storage. If you are considering rack storage options, most guys I've heard use pallets or build their own. I did find a rack solution from Northern tool that works for me. I paid $14.00/pair for hard black plastic bases that are used to make your own size rack. Each piece has 4 inputs the size of a 2 x 4. Two horizontal, two vertical. The wood is kept about 5 inches off the ground and as long as you are on a level surface, they are solid.  I think you can also get them at Harbor freight tool co. 

Good luck...


----------



## smokinj (Oct 29, 2008)

They have some cool stuff!


----------



## Jake (Oct 30, 2008)

i got a cheap one i bought on clearance for around 15 bucks,  I figured, i'd have at least that much into the wood if i built one,   It sits in my garage


----------



## bsruther (Oct 30, 2008)

There are too many ways that you can easily make wood racks to be spending more than a few dollars on it. To me it's all about doing it for free. If I spend money, it's on important things like the stove itself or the saw or the splitter. I'd put that money towards heating oil before I'd spend it on a rack.

I don't think twice about spending money on beer and whiskey though.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Oct 30, 2008)

derecskey said:
			
		

> Does anybody actually buy those 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 etc storage racks made out of metal with a cover, like these here? http://www.spitjack.com/page/SJ/PROD/LOGSPLIT/LOGRACK-WH-144
> 
> I mean, honestly, $249 for something that doesn't even store a cord?  The idea of burning wood, for most folks, is a matter of saving money first and foremost.  Everything else is just a perk.
> 
> I would have to think anybody buying these is a recreational burner.  Anyone here buy them? Anyone ever even seen one in someone's yard?



I'm embarrassed to admit I did buy a couple of those my first year burning, although somewhat less expensive.  They are nice racks, but as you say, don't even hold enough unless you're just recreational, which is what I thought I was going to do before the price of heating oil skyrocketed.  Now I'm a complete ideological wood heat fanatic.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Oct 30, 2008)

Jeb1heat said:
			
		

> d key,
> 
> I looked at metal racks made by Woodhaven. Nice looking with cover system that slides down the four corner posts as wood is depleted. I did not buy however, just too much $$$ for what I was trying to accomplish - storage. If you are considering rack storage options, most guys I've heard use pallets or build their own. I did find a rack solution from Northern tool that works for me. I paid $14.00/pair for hard black plastic bases that are used to make your own size rack. Each piece has 4 inputs the size of a 2 x 4. Two horizontal, two vertical. The wood is kept about 5 inches off the ground and as long as you are on a level surface, they are solid.  I think you can also get them at Harbor freight tool co.
> 
> Good luck...



Level surface is the key with those.  I wasted some money on them for stacking on my very uneven and sloped ground, and watched my stacks fall over a couple days later.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 30, 2008)

Out there somewhere (I've never seen one but apperently they exist) are catalogues of "stuff" for people (like me) who claim they want nothing for Christmas. I've gotten a cheaper version and setting it up on the porch every Halloween with some white birch logs and taking it back in in March or April is my pennance.


----------



## gerry100 (Oct 30, 2008)

$249  It's firewood for chrissakes, it doesn't need clothes.

Looks like something from the "Front Gate" catalogues where they have chrome plated covers for rolls of toilet paper.

If you feel you need a rack, you can get some metal brackets that you can use with 2x4's to buid one the size and length you need.( plastic ones may not hold up to abuse in the cold)

Of course. your wood might be embarassed


----------



## bsruther (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are some of my racks. I made them out of a bunch of metal tubes a friend gave me. I have six of them all together. There are four racks under the awning holding about 2 cords. I don't like to go far for my wood, but I still wouldn't pay for racks. I'd find another way.


----------



## Jake (Oct 30, 2008)

nice piece o walnut there


----------



## andybaker (Oct 31, 2008)

I felt guilty spending $20 on a firewood rack tarp. Built my own out of 2x4's, leave the sides intact and just attach the tops and bottoms - 15 mins and good to go.


----------



## bsruther (Oct 31, 2008)

Jake said:
			
		

> nice piece o walnut there


Yep, that's exactly what it is. My friend and I went up in the woods yesterday, where they've been logging. That piece was from what was left of the base. We are going to try and make tables out of them after they dry. There are a lot of tops that were left up there, huge tops. Ash, Cherry, Oak and walnut. Owners live out of state, so I'll have to wait to get permission to take any. Although there's a guy I know with adjoining property about to have 50 trees logged from it that I know I'll get.


----------



## JotulOwner (Oct 31, 2008)

My first year (last year) I built racks out of 2x4 lumber. They worked fine but didn't look great in the yard. This year I put most of my wood on 4x8 platforms I built mostly out of the wood from last year's racks. Not beautiful, but functional and not ugly. They hold a full cord each. I did buy a few metal racks . Two were those cheepie tubular steel ones. I paid $120 for two that (both together) hold almost 2/3 cord. They work and look fine. The other is a 12 foot long Woodhaven with cover that holds half a cord. I use it for the wood I burn first. Yes, it was expensive, but the quality was superior to anything else I have seen out there. If you stack any of your wood where appearance (and quality) is an important consideration, this rack may be for you. In my experience, you get what you pay for (sometimes less), but when you buy cheap, you most certainly can expect to be disappointed.


----------



## pyro68 (Nov 1, 2008)

that's great to read, love some of the comments. The store where I work sells the woodhaven racks, they really sell and I've always wondered. . .  never had the nerve to ask someone why on earth they are buying something like that.  We always picked a couple of trees, laid whatever we had around on the ground to stack it on, and there you go.   You might be a redneck if . . .  :lol:   Either that or I cross stack the end and i'm done.


----------



## pyro68 (Nov 1, 2008)

that's great to read, love some of the comments. The store where I work sells the woodhaven racks, they really sell and I've always wondered. . .  never had the nerve to ask someone why on earth they are buying something like that.  We always picked a couple of trees, laid whatever we had around on the ground to stack it on, and there you go.   You might be a redneck if . . .  :cheese:  Either that or I cross stack the end and i'm done.


----------



## bsruther (Nov 1, 2008)

pyro68 said:
			
		

> that's great to read, love some of the comments. The store where I work sells the woodhaven racks, they really sell and I've always wondered. . .  never had the nerve to ask someone why on earth they are buying something like that.  We always picked a couple of trees, laid whatever we had around on the ground to stack it on, and there you go.   You might be a redneck if . . .  :cheese:  Either that or I cross stack the end and i'm done.



Yeah but aren't you worried about people driving by and seeing your tacky wood stacks? Oh and what about the home owners association? Could you imagine a bunch of nosey women telling you that your wood stacks aren't up to par and that your not using the right racks.?
A neatly stacked pile of wood is a beautiful thing no matter what it's sitting on.


----------



## pyro68 (Nov 1, 2008)

lol, where we lived the only ones that saw the stacks were the deer, skunks, possum ect,  the stacks were neat, just connecting the trees in the back yard.  Made a nice fence!  The squirrels may have had a homeowners association, never asked!!


----------



## crazy_dan (Nov 1, 2008)

I have 1 of those type racks in side to put my wood on it is the kind that has the side poles you slide on to 2x4's and mine holds about 1/3 of a cord.

I don't stack my wood outside anymore it is just piled up in to 11 truckloads per pile I figure that is about 5 cords (slightly more but I to over guesstimate) I figure 1 pile per year and will have 5 piles end of this winter. after what happened this summer I will stack no more except for in the house.  now i call it c.s.p. (cut, split, piled)


----------



## stejus (Aug 29, 2009)

Follow this link and build your own.  Basic wood working skills needed and about $30 in parts.  This one is 8' long but you can adjust for any length.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/4268584.html


----------



## bsa0021 (Aug 30, 2009)

stejus said:
			
		

> Follow this link and build your own.  Basic wood working skills needed and about $30 in parts.  This one is 8' long but you can adjust for any length.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/4268584.html



Too much work/money for me....I use 2 landscape timbers and 2 pieces of 10' rebar (cut in half) drill 4 holes and your done. Under $20 and takes 5 minutes.

I have used the plastic thing that you add your own 2x4s but the ends lean too much. I have a couple tube racks I bought at HD/Lowes on clearance. One brand broke a few others have been through several seasons but I only spent $10-$15 not $200.


----------



## Justin M (Aug 30, 2009)

I use some of these from Home Depot.  They work well, but if I need more I think I will just get these plastic brackets next time since they are cheaper.


----------



## NWfuel (Aug 30, 2009)

Who buy's $249.00 firewood racks? Well I know I have sold over a couple hundred of the Woodhaven racks to my customers. I have never had one complaint or issue with them. This is what I like about fire, people from all walks of life and all incomes enjoy sitting in front of them. To have a fire could cost one person $25.00 each time they burn one, so what! they probably are sitting in front of their computer making 10 times that per hour. While we are out cutting and splitting our fuel they are at their summer homes. To put this into another dimension how about one of my customers who just put over 1.5 million into his landscape. All of us here have paid out to this guy at one time or another. This also includes a outdoor fireplace that costs over $80,000 just to burn in maybe twice a year. So between this guy and me there are lots of people who will spend $249.00 on a quality firewood rack. There are upper end and lower end firewood consumers.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 30, 2009)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> To put this into another dimension how about one of my customers who just put over 1.5 million into his landscape. All of us here have paid out to this guy at one time or another. This also includes a outdoor fireplace that costs over $80,000 just to burn in maybe twice a year.



How is Bill doing these days?


----------



## NWfuel (Aug 30, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> NW Fuels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strike one! two more guesses or your down the river.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 30, 2009)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too many others that it could be given your marketing area. I quit.


----------



## NWfuel (Aug 30, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> NW Fuels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I gave you a BIG hint.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 30, 2009)

OK then, how is Steve doing then?  :lol: But technically he is up the river so I don't guess it is him.


----------



## NWfuel (Aug 30, 2009)

You were correct, you should quit. By the way, what is the BIGGEST river you have been down?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 30, 2009)

Jeff lives in LA. I thought you were talkin local, darn it.


----------



## NWfuel (Aug 30, 2009)

He also has a house a few blocks down from billy.


----------



## wendell (Aug 31, 2009)

Who is Jeff Mississippi? I've never heard of him.


----------



## TreePapa (Aug 31, 2009)

Never bought one, wouldn't even go outta my way to get one for free. However, my last c/l score included one (see https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/40468/) and since it was a nice score and the homeowner wanted to be rid of it, I took it. Held the wood from that score (less than 1/6th cord) and then some, well off the ground - but a proper pallet rack in the same space could hold more.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 31, 2009)

gyrfalcon said:
			
		

> derecskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's OK, Step 1 of the 12 Step Program to Admitting You're A Woodaholic is to confess to buying things like this . . . this would also include buying more than one chainsaw, buying a 27-ton woodsplitter when a 22-ton woodsplitter would work perfectly fine or buying a truck just to haul wood.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 31, 2009)

Guess I'm in the "really cheap and lazy" category . . . last year I threw down some old pallets and covered the wood with some old, blue tarps I had in my garage.

This year I'm "upgrading" with a woodshed . . . but a good portion of the wood has come out of my old camp which I tore down for the wood . . . albeit I did have to buy some wood for the rafters and base and a little bit for my front wall.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 31, 2009)

We have one of those tubular metal racks. It holds about a face cord and I keep it on the covered front porch in the winter. It holds about a week's worth of wood. The rest of the wood is on pallets, uncovered.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 1, 2009)

I have eight or nine sets of them that I bought years ago at HD at season end for seven bucks a set. I don't use them anymore since I went to using pallets. To hold the stacks up I bought a trailer load of new bed frames at a bankruptcy auction for a mattress store for five bucks. A trailer load of angle iron for five bucks wasn't a bad deal at all. Two frame rails, a piece of poly rope through the stack and I don't have stacks falling down anymore.


----------



## stejus (Oct 12, 2009)

Last year I used a metal wood hoop. It didn't hold a weeks supply so I would have to stack more carefully on the deck to get a weeks worth of wood on my covered porch.  This took a lot of time doing. 

I finally went out and purchased some 4x4's and 2x4's and re-bar.  I think the total cost with the brackets and paint was $30.00.  I might build another one and put an extra week of wood in the garage to have a two week supply within arm's reach of the stove room.


----------

